# Some Nicer Medicines



## RIBottleguy (Sep 22, 2010)

Some medicines that I picked up recently.  If anyone has any value estimates, feel free to throw them out there.  Otherwise, enjoy the bottles!

 Colored Alabama druggist.  






 LeGrande's Arabian Catarrh Remedy NY.  





 Nice large Taunton, Mass. pharmacist bottle








 A Phelp's Rheumatic Elixir from Scranton in an unmistakable violet color.  Looks darker in person





 Dr. Dadirrian's Zoolak or Matzoon.  Weird name, apparently a fermented milk beverages according to older posts.









 And lastly my personal favorite.  A Mrs. Dr. Freeman's Medicines, prepared by Fredk. A. Freeman, Boston
 The embossing is vertical and pretty faint, but it's nice and old, which is what caught my attention.


----------



## glass man (Sep 23, 2010)

NICER IS RIGHT! LOVE THE MOBILE BOTTLE!!


----------



## macjxl (Jan 8, 2020)

Here  are a couple of variations of the Dr Dadirrian's amber bottles


----------



## slugplate (Jan 8, 2020)

Great pickups. I love the meds. Also, is the Freeman's de-bossed or embossed? I couldn't tell by the pic. In my mind, that would be a pretty penny. Exact value, IDK.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 8, 2020)

I like them all. The variety of old embossed medicine bottles out there is almost endless. Every doctor or town had their own.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jan 12, 2020)

I had to laugh because this post is 10 years old!  The Freemans is lightly embossed.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 13, 2020)

Has Rhode Island been on here lately?  Hope all is well with him.


----------



## slugplate (Jan 13, 2020)

RIBottleguy said:


> I had to laugh because this post is 10 years old!  The Freemans is lightly embossed.


It's an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 13, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Has Rhode Island been on here lately?  Hope all is well with him.


He posted again just before you did. Always good to know that someone is still around on here.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 13, 2020)

WesternPA-collector said:


> He posted again just before you did. Always good to know that someone is still around on here.



Duh.  Lucky for me that he wasn't a rattlesnake!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jan 31, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Duh.  Lucky for me that he wasn't a rattlesnake!
> 
> 
> sandchip said:
> ...


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 1, 2020)

Really nice all through. I enjoyed watching them. The B. W. From Alabama is great!.


----------

